

How a BitTorrent Tracker Owner Hides from the MPAA/RIAA - rms
http://torrentfreak.com/how-a-bittorrent-tracker-owner-hides-from-the-anti-pirates-080206/

======
immad
What a depressing job. Why do it?

~~~
andreyf
Maybe it's that I'm a 21yo male, but it seems pretty badass to me. Humble, but
somehow awesome.

Not really the best use of one's time, I'd argue, but pretty cool nonetheless.

